# Is he worth breeding?



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi, Guys!

I have been thinking about breeding bettas, and started collecting the require equiment for it.

I recently acquired this EE, think he is worth breeding? What should i look for in a female?

He does extend to 180, but barely, his butterfly pattern is not that clean with but looks pretty good. His color is soild. I think?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

can't get his EE in a picture, =(

But his ears is butterflied too


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd look for a fish with a more clean BF pattern, and one with more white along the edges. A BF should be 50/50 color/white(or whatever)
I'd go for a female with a lot of branching, cleaner anal fin, and longer first and last rays in his tail.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd say he would be great, though he appears to be a hunchback...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like he has some crooked rays, and his anal and dorsal could be better. IMO, if you want to breed quality fish, I'd import or buy from a distinguished breeder.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Hard to see sideways.. lol. Got good branching and balance. Short first rays on the dorsal but many do. So breed for better here. Pattern wise he is not competitive as you would need to breed for very clean 50/50 color pattern and a smooth line between the colors. He is also a dumbo and it tends to throw off the balance of the fish. Could go in a variations class though. Would have to decide waht you want to breed for. If you want to try a spawn then look for a nice female with similar type color and a really good tail spread. Should get some nice HM's from that and you can pick a direction with the offspring you get.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Nothing amazing, but a great start, at least some of the fry would be show quality.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

he looks like what I will call "old-liner", a result of long inbreeding or selective breeding, mostly with "strong" genetic traits..in his case, the breeder obviously gone for "ears" only. So, to breed him, I'll try to find female with similar color type (hopefully one with neater pattern), good body type, not too many ray branches but rather go for the wider/fuller "webbings", wider dorsal. See what I get from the offsprings first, then decide what to improve for next line.


----------

